# Estate sale: what planes did I find?



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a complete handplane newbie, but I want to learn more.

This weekend I found the following at an estate sale. Can anyone identify them for me? Can you give me tips on restoring them?










The smaller one is about six inches long. it cost me $3.75.
































































The larger one cost $10. I forgot to measure its whole length but the t-square goes to 8 inches, so it's probably 12:























































It had clearly been used; there were a bunch of shavings inside.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

The larger one is a jack plane. They are a good general use plane. The other is a block plane. Useful for cleaning up saw marks on the edges of boards and that type of thing. I would say the craftsmans are from the 60s. These are not in too bad a shape. Invest in some evaporust, containers can be found in most auto body shops. Soaking the parts for a day should remove almost all the rust, the remainder can be wiped off. Soles can be flattened on adhesive backed sandpaper on a flat surface.

Here is a good member series on tuning a handplane.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The long plane is a Stanley, made in England. Otherwise know as a Jack plane, or a #5. Looks almost like one I have, except mine is a made in USA Handyman H1205.









The smaller one is like a Stanley #9-1/2, I think. Just a bit newer the mine..









Mid 50s??? Craftsman went through a "teal" phase, colour wise. Clean them up, sharpen the irons, and learn how to use them.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I uh don't know if I agree with your policework there, bandit. The jack has "Made in USA" cast into it. 8^)

Those will make fine users once they're cleaned up and tuned. The adjustable throat on the block plane is a nice feature. Don has a good write-up on his site about restoring a plane in much worse condition than yours, but it's a good starting place.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Both should make nice users for what you paid. IMHO, those are the first two planes to have if you're just getting started in hand planes. Clean em up, sharpen the blade, and put em to work.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I believe the jack plane was actually made by Sargent, but I can't swear to it. As for rust removal, I don't see anything there that would require soaking in Evaporust. I would just get a small can of WD-40 and a couple maroon (or green) ScotchBrite pads and scrub the rust off. I agree with Scott in that I think both will make good users.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

You got a good deal on those. They will clean up just fine and make good users. It appears the block plane has a an adjustable throat. You will need to take that apart and see if there is any rust in there as well. Clean up the rust and sharpen the irons and you will be good to go.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The block plane will be a great user. Sharpen it up, flatten the sole, and it should be good to go.

The larger you have a decision to make. A "real" jack plane will need to be sharpened with a camber. That plane is not a great plane, but will make a good jack. For a jack to be useful, you'll need to pick up a smoother (typically a #3 or #4) as well.

You could also use the #5 as a smoother, at least until you find a better one.

The prices were right, so you can't go wrong there.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I bought my " teal" craftsman block plane just like that in the late 70's or early 80's . It is still a decent tool. I use it for small stuff when we are out on installations.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

two craftsman planes, good find, I think they found a new home


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the information, everyone! I'm looking forward to getting these back in working order. And then, of course, learning some good planing techniques.


----------



## BigJimAK (May 22, 2009)

Elizabeth,

My second recommendation (made first, of course..  ) is before you work on your planing technique, work on your sharpening technique. When you think you have that down, work on your sharpening some more.

Using a hand plane that is uber-sharp and well turned is an almost magical experience and will give you goose bumps. Using a hand plane that is not both of those is *very* frustrating. DAMHIK!! 

My first recommendation is to find someone local who is an avid hand tool user (one way is by finding your nearest WW club and asking there), get them to let you use one of their planes and then show you how to tune your plane and sharpen the blade. Otherwise, it can be frustrating trying to get that first plane working correctly and even then you don't know if it's all it can be. I say this because someone did it for me and because I've passed on the favor to a few who live here in Anchorage. I now rough out most of my stuff by power fun finish it up by hand. A finely planed surface finished almost always looks and feels so much nicer than a sanded one!!

Jim

Those planes will serve you well.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

BigJimAK has great advice. I sharpened some planes irons this week and now I'm looking for wood that needs planing!

You might find a sharpening class at a woodworking store like woodcraft. I believe A1Jim teaches classes in Southern OR.

Good luck


----------

